# Olight M22 Review



## firelord777 (Mar 25, 2013)

Olight took advantage of the new XM-L2 LED in their new M22 flashlight. When the light was released, it received mixed reactions from the market regarding its look.






Bottom line is, some liked it others, not so much. See for yourself:




















 
They sort of really emphasize the tactical aspect with all the military stuff on it don’t they?





This side seems like something made for retail stores, it even has the square with the code on it.
The presentation is stellar:















The Olight comes with an Olight M22 (duh), a diffuser, a cool holster, a battery magazine for CR123s, a lanyard, 3 o-rings, and an extra GID tail boot (Glow In the Dark). For the purpose of this review though, Olight sent a SS bezel along with the light.





*Construction:*
My first impressions of the light was that it feels solid, reliable and has a surprisingly good finish to it. The letters and font on the two sides of the battery tube are nice and clear. The cooling fins on the head are just the right size, not too small to be of any use, but not so unnecessarily large either. The knurling is just awesome, it’s composed of these small little checkered raised rectangles. The bezel is tough and has a caution sign with the words “hot surface” laser etched net to it, and on the other side “CREE XM-L2” also laser etched.




















You cannot tailstand the light because of the protruding tail boot:


















































The tailcap has a gold-like contact, below it is a normal spring, so it maintains its springiness but with good contact.










Threads are well lubed and look like they’ll last for a long time:





 
Inside the battery tube there is a convenient little shiny sticker in place to remind you which way to put in the batteries just in case:










You can remove the grip ring, but doing so will expose an o-ring, you see two in the picture because I deliberately did not tighten down the tailcap fully.










There is also a cool feature I haven’t seen yet. The clip and the grip ring have a complementary mechanism to keep themselves in place.










The head doesn’t have anodized threads, so the light stays on even when the head is partially unscrewed, which is kind of needed because of the UI.















The reflector is smooth and moderately deep, producing a beam that is throwy but balanced










The light has thick walls, and it feels like it can take a brutal beating (the light to the side of it is the ArmyTek Predator):










The bezel is simple to remove, just apply an average amount of initial force and the bezel loosens.





The red o-ring is sprinkled with GID powder and at night it glows, I’ll take a few pictures of this soon.



































This is how it looks like with the Stainless Steel bezel:













































*Diffuser:*
Straight forward pictures coming your way:








































*Holster:*
The holster that comes with the Olight is impressive. It is made with some sort of slightly hardened material so it retains its shape. The stitching is flawless and thick. To the sides are two battery holsters so you can carry two extra 18650 along with your M22 in the holster. That’s an amazing feature, one I was waiting for a company to implement one day.


























































































*A How-to Guide*
Replacing the tail boot on the M22 is a bit deceptively simple. For those familiar with common parts in a tailcap and steps to replace tail boots, the Olight has a slightly longer procedure. 




















First, take some tweezers or something to poke into the two “pits”





Next, start unscrewing it. It took quite a bit of initial force to loosen it, and make sure you press down, I slipped a couple of times and gave it a few scratches.

























Now, typically once you’ve done all this, all that is left is to remove the tailcap and put in the new one, however, this time, you will have to repeat the process again with another retainer inside.



































*Cree XM-L vs. Cree XM-L2:*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*Notice how the XM-L has lines across the LED while the XM-L2 does not*
*



*




























































*Whitewall beamshots:*
_First some suspensful pictures of the competitors:_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_Below are the output levels of the M22_
_Low:_
_



_
_Mid:_
_



_
_High:_
_



_
_Reduced Exposures:_
_



_
_



_
_



_
*ArmyTek Viking X:*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*ArmyTek Predator SMO *
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*ArmyTek Predator OP*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*Fenix TA21*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*Crelant V6CS*
*



*
*



*
*



*





*More to come soon*
I’ll be working on a few waterproofing tests, outdoor beamshots, diffuser beamshots and even the GID o-ring,
*UI*
I showed a few pictures previously of the UI of the Olight. Many originally wanted the side switch of the previous military lineup such as the M21. However, I think the UI with the M22 offers a better range of flexibility. I always have mine set to low, because I find that way, I have the best dynamics. I can readily use the low mode, and if needed, I can very easily access high output. Strobe is also accessible and “hidden” at the same time. Just give it a try.
*Conclusion*
I personally believe that the Olight is a considerable competitor in the tactical light market. Especially at the price point of $95. Outdoors, this light really shines. When I have the outdoor beamshots up, you’ll see what I’m talking about. It lights up the targets you point at and also everything around it. I think this type of beam can really help out in tactical situations, when operators need to cover large areas quickly.
One thing I really did not cover in depth was regulation. The M22 is regulated on high, but has thermal management that steps down whenever the light gets too hot. This is welcoming, as usually it is much more beneficial to decrease the output to an almost unperceivable level and maintain safe operating parameters than push the LED too hard.
For civilians (like me), the M22 offers a well designed light with high performance. Not only that, but it also has fantastic accessories to boot.
Olight itself is a great company to deal with and respond to emails and inquiries.
If you have any questions or requests, please feel free to ask me or send me a PM,
Regards,
Alain 
 
_ _


----------



## kj2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you very much  and so many pics, I like that 
Hope mine will come this week.

Question; if you remove the clip, will the tactical ring spin around freely?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a bit difficult to remove the clip, I'll see what is the best way to remove it and I'll report back to you.

Cheers


----------



## tobrien (Mar 26, 2013)

awesome work man


----------



## Filip11 (Mar 26, 2013)

How would you compare M22 to Fenix TK22 and Surefire Fury P2X in terms of quality of contruction?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

tobrien said:


> awesome work man



Thanks a lot buddy You rock!


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

Filip11 said:


> How would you compare M22 to Fenix TK22 and Surefire Fury P2X in terms of quality of contruction?



As much as I would love to, I can't really help you there my friend. I do have a couple of Fenix lights, and they are also well built. 

Rest assured, they are all high quality lights, even the M22. I would expect it to survive and thrive with whatever you throw at it,

Cheers


----------



## Filip11 (Mar 26, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> As much as I would love to, I can't really help you there my friend. I do have a couple of Fenix lights, and they are also well built.
> 
> Rest assured, they are all high quality lights, even the M22. I would expect it to survive and thrive with whatever you throw at it,
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for reply! 

I still have to think a bit, and decide between this and TK 22. Sweet decisions.


----------



## shelm (Mar 26, 2013)

should be submitted for the review forum section. 
very helpful pics!!


----------



## TronPlayer (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! The only thing I found lacking was a picture of the light in your hand so I could get an idea of the size.


----------



## endoracing (Mar 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I fall on the side of not liking the look of this light which was why I went with EagleTac's new XM-L2 light. Seeing your pictures next to other lights I think that it may not be as bad as it seems in pictures by itself. I did almost order the M22 from amazon to see if I liked it given their easy returns. Now if I could buy an M22 head to screw onto my M20 for like 60 bucks I'd have a hard time not doing it (unfortunately the threads are different  ). 

Also, do you know which way that holster is intended to be used (up or down) ? Mine does not seem to fit through the bottom hole when pointing up.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SilentK (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm actually one who thinks this light is quite attractive.  I'm curious, I realize that you can tap the switch in quick succession to get instant access to high and strobe. Exactly how fast do you have to tap it momentarily to change modes? At what point does it not change modes, and just come back on in the set level?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

shelm said:


> should be submitted for the review forum section.
> very helpful pics!!



Thanks, but for some reason I'm never able to post my reviews there, the system just won't let me. All my reviews are in the LED subforum  hehe


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

TronPlayer said:


> Thanks! The only thing I found lacking was a picture of the light in your hand so I could get an idea of the size.



Don't worry, I'll get back to you soon


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

endoracing said:


> Unfortunately I fall on the side of not liking the look of this light which was why I went with EagleTac's new XM-L2 light. Seeing your pictures next to other lights I think that it may not be as bad as it seems in pictures by itself. I did almost order the M22 from amazon to see if I liked it given their easy returns. Now if I could buy an M22 head to screw onto my M20 for like 60 bucks I'd have a hard time not doing it (unfortunately the threads are different  ).
> 
> Also, do you know which way that holster is intended to be used (up or down) ? Mine does not seem to fit through the bottom hole when pointing up.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!



The holster to me was designed for both, but you're absolutely right, I have to give the light a push to make it go through when it's head up


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

SilentK said:


> I'm actually one who thinks this light is quite attractive.  I'm curious, I realize that you can tap the switch in quick succession to get instant access to high and strobe. Exactly how fast do you have to tap it momentarily to change modes? At what point does it not change modes, and just come back on in the set level?



All right, I just tested it out and you have to tap it within one second, after one second it comes back on whatever mode you left it on. So for strobe, I guess you have 2 seconds total to access it. 

If you don't really understand let me know


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

@tronplayer:









It's more or less the size of a small pen

If you want more comparisons feel free to suggest other things to compare the size 

My hands are not the same size as yours most likely, so it may be misleading. I find comparisons to common household objects to be a much better representation of size,

Cheers


----------



## arnstein (Mar 26, 2013)

Any problem with the tint?

I have a few Olights and 4Sevens. The lights that have XM-L emitters emit GREEN. Repeat, GREEN.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

No problems here, the beam is straight up white, the corona of the hotspot has a touch of yellow,

Cheers


----------



## SilentK (Mar 26, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> All right, I just tested it out and you have to tap it within one second, after one second it comes back on whatever mode you left it on. So for strobe, I guess you have 2 seconds total to access it.
> 
> If you don't really understand let me know



I got it. Thank you very much!  Even though I just blew a little bit of cash on a PD32, I'll certainly be adding this one to my list.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 26, 2013)

SilentK said:


> I got it. Thank you very much!  Even though I just blew a little bit of cash on a PD32, I'll certainly be adding this one to my list.



You're very welcome my friend,

Let me know if you need anything else,

Cheers


----------



## holylight (Mar 27, 2013)

Good review. Nice shot. Thanks.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 27, 2013)

holylight said:


> Good review. Nice shot. Thanks.



Thank you


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice review! Thanks a lot for your time & effort. firelord777! :thumbsup:

The polished bezel looks nice as well, and I feel the light is very sturdy.

Is that bezel optional to purchase? Thanks in advance.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 28, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Very nice review! Thanks a lot for your time & effort. firelord777! :thumbsup:
> 
> The polished bezel looks nice as well, and I feel the light is very sturdy.
> 
> Is that bezel optional to purchase? Thanks in advance.



Thanks buddy 

I'm not sure about the bezels, I'll ask Olight

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Candlelamp,

Olight has responded that they are, in fact, offering bezels for sale. You'll have to contact then for details, I'm not sure exactly how much they cost

Cheers


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just received the M22  and so far I love it  -pocket-clip is way to tight to use it but I don't care (won't use it anyway  )
And don't know if it's standard but mine came with the black and stainless bezel  

edit; Thing that I don't like is, that the ring isn't threaded. Because it isn't the ring can slightly move- it moves even more when you don't use the pocket-clip.


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry for the late response kj2, I've been a bit busy 

I'm glad to hear you got both bezels 

Although the clip isn't threaded, mine has no play at all. I can't even get it to budge when the tail cap is screwed on. Perhaps yours may be a bit different? 

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 10, 2013)

Never mind, I thought you meant the clip In that case, you're right. I wish the ring was also threaded. Maybe Olight will offer a solution soon

I'm working on the rest of the review, Italian and Spanish versions coming soon

Cheers


----------



## xevious (Apr 11, 2013)

Terrific review, Alain. Very thorough!

I'm tending to like the new design. It has a kind of retro look about it, especially the head. Aesthetically, I wish they used a different texture pattern on the body and tail cap. The shallow but tight knurling of Surefire lights seems to grip better, especially with gloves on.

These lights are seriously tough. I spotted a Russian demonstration of an M20 being crushed by a steam roller (link). The glass shattered and the head was partially flattened, but it still functioned.


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 16, 2013)

xevious said:


> Terrific review, Alain. Very thorough!
> 
> I'm tending to like the new design. It has a kind of retro look about it, especially the head. Aesthetically, I wish they used a different texture pattern on the body and tail cap. The shallow but tight knurling of Surefire lights seems to grip better, especially with gloves on.
> 
> These lights are seriously tough. I spotted a Russian demonstration of an M20 being crushed by a steam roller (link). The glass shattered and the head was partially flattened, but it still functioned.



Sorry man, I've been really busy lately,

Nice video you found, I enjoyed watching it, thanks

Cheers


----------



## CYMac (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got mine~ Thanks for the review ! I will do one later too, this beast is very powerful and blinding, strobe mode compare to the M30 too, no more leaking spots!


----------



## xevious (Apr 20, 2013)

^ What do you estimate the distance is from the furthest building that you were able to light up on top? And btw, very cool musical accompaniment.


----------



## CYMac (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks! I think about 325 meters? that should be an rough estimate~


----------



## jcw122 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like a very impressive life, thanks!


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 20, 2013)

I love the holster, I wish all lights would come with a holster that has two spare battery carriers.


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 21, 2013)

CYMac said:


> I just got mine~ Thanks for the review ! I will do one later too, this beast is very powerful and blinding, strobe mode compare to the M30 too, no more leaking spots!




Cool man, I can't wait to read your review


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shooter21 said:


> I love the holster, I wish all lights would come with a holster that has two spare battery carriers.



Yeah, me too


----------



## coconutz (Apr 21, 2013)

Shooter21 said:


> I love the holster, I wish all lights would come with a holster that has two spare battery carriers.



I like to carry my m22 in my front pocket. When it shifts at the right angle, I get a lot of female attention.:naughty:


----------



## xevious (Apr 21, 2013)

Shooter21 said:


> I love the holster, I wish all lights would come with a holster that has two spare battery carriers.


LED Lenser does. Pretty reasonable prices on their holsters too.


----------



## SeriouslyFlashlights (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow that was a lot of pictures, must have a taken a while. Nice review of the light though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 24, 2013)

SeriouslyFlashlights said:


> Wow that was a lot of pictures, must have a taken a while. Nice review of the light though. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for the kind words, anytime


----------



## firelord777 (May 11, 2013)

CYMac said:


> I just got mine~ Thanks for the review ! I will do one later too, this beast is very powerful and blinding, strobe mode compare to the M30 too, no more leaking spots!




Hey, have you posted your review yet? I would like to read it


----------



## Blueknight (May 11, 2013)

I am thinking of getting an Olight, My choices are the M22 or the SR51. I know there are only 50 lumens difference,what I want is more throw than flood. Any info would sure help. Thanks.


----------



## firelord777 (May 11, 2013)

Blueknight said:


> I am thinking of getting an Olight, My choices are the M22 or the SR51. I know there are only 50 lumens difference,what I want is more throw than flood. Any info would sure help. Thanks.



Hey blue knight,

Olight is a great brand, don't get me wrong. And while the M22 is oriented towards a "tactical" beam profile, it still can throw quite well. 

But if you're looking for throw, I honestly feel I should recommend you an ArmyTek predator. They're designed for throw. 

Or if you need extreme throw, the dereelight night master or SR95S-UT.

Let me know if you have any other questions,

Cheers


----------



## LiteHead (May 11, 2013)

Woops, double post due to delay.


----------



## LiteHead (May 11, 2013)

Blueknight said:


> I am thinking of getting an Olight, My choices are the M22 or the SR51. I know there are only 50 lumens difference,what I want is more throw than flood. Any info would sure help. Thanks.



I have (and use) both, so I guess I can chime in on this.

The pluses of the the SR51 (IMO):
Side button switch (instead of tactical tail switch)
2hrs runtime vs 1.5hrs (both using 3400mH 18650)
No stepdown on highest setting (except for a slight loss of about 50 lumens right at the beginning)
Throws about 100 yards or so further
Electronic lockout feature for storing in a bag

Pluses of the M22 (IMO):
Much smaller and more EDC friendly
Runs on one 18650 (vs two in the SR51) so if you carry a spare you get MORE runtime with less weight
Has momentary on with a light press (no momentary with SR51)
Seems tougher (though the SR51 is also quite tough)
Has an EXCELLENT holster
I find the "cigar ring" method of holding very useful
The beam tint is whiter (the SR51 has a green tint around the hotspot - but not all through the spill or in the center of the hotspot)

I like both. The SR51 is my vehicle light. The M22 goes camping with me sometimes.


----------



## Blueknight (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Firelord777 and LiteHead for responding. I looked at the ArmyTek and I just might get the [h=1]Armytek Barracuda XM-L2 U3 or the Armytek Barracuda XM-L2 . There is not a lot of price difference between the 4 lights as least not at the web sites I looked at. The only thing I don't like about the ArmyTek is the Batt and charger needs to be bought separately which makes the price go up by about $30-$40. But the Olights are not out of the running yet.[/h]


----------



## kj2 (May 12, 2013)

Blueknight said:


> *The only thing I don't like about the ArmyTek is the Batt and charger needs to be bought separately which makes the price go up by about $30-$40. *


You still need to buy the 18650 battery and charger for the Olight if you don't have it yet. Both light are using 18650 batteries.


----------



## Blueknight (May 12, 2013)

Oh ok, I didn't realize,thank you. That makes the choice a little easier.


----------



## firelord777 (May 28, 2013)

Yep, or if you're like me salvage batteries from old laptops


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have this great light at last! Is it normal, that the highest output just switches off the light in 3 seconds? Maybe the 2 RCR 3.0V just cannot feed it properly, runs out of juice? The medium and low works flawlessly...
I like the look, and the fact, that it is not too big.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm glad you like it

But no, I lost mine a couple months ago, I sure miss it, but AFAIK, no, it's not normal to turn off after 3 seconds or step down,

Cheers


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 30, 2013)

I will test it with another type of batteries (Tenergy 3.0 900mah, Tenergy 3.0V LifePO4) in a few days, I hope, it will solve the issue... anyway, I will report it


----------



## amaretto (Sep 30, 2013)

Pinvin78 said:


> I have this great light at last! Is it normal, that the highest output just switches off the light in 3 seconds? Maybe the 2 RCR 3.0V just cannot feed it properly, runs out of juice? The medium and low works flawlessly...


Why do you use this batteries? Take a quality 18650 to handle 3A drain.


----------



## Pinvin78 (Sep 30, 2013)

My first light was Led Lenser F1, (that is why the LiFePO4, the trick the CR123 only light), and S10 Baton, then the M22. I thought I can avoid all those different batteries and chargers, it is waste (not eco friendly to use so many different device, if it is avoidable... it seems to be unavoidabe


----------



## Pinvin78 (Oct 3, 2013)

2xTenergy "900"mAh RCR seems to feed my M22 properly, unlike the 2xCytac 3.0V No turn off on highest output.


----------



## Strion LED (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Firelord777 you answered my question in your great review of this light. 
The M 22 was a Christmas present to myself. I'm the type of person who likes to take things apart to see what makes them tick. 
I was a bit unsure how to remove and replace original (black) tail switch boot with the GID boot that came in the package setup. I had a general idea and started to attempt to remove the inside of the switch via the dimples. But I didn't' want to gall it up without looking for some advice from someone who might have done it before. 
I think I will try to borrow some small snap ring removal pliers from work and experiment a little further. Would have been nice if Olight would have included a little spanner wrench removal tool in the package.
Since you own one of these great lights do you have any preference on what protected cells you run in yours ?
Thanks For your advice and your great review on this light. 
I bought the package bundle on Amazon which included a Nitecore charger Two CR123 batteries and a Nitecore NL186.
I also purchased the SS Bezel ring from Battery Junction, I liked the look it gave the Light.
:thanks:


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey man,

Thanks for the compliments!

In fact, my 18650s are all actually salvaged laptop batteries, so I'm not sure they're protected. I don't have much money laying around as a student, so that's why I rely on companies sending lights for review as my only source of lights . Unfortunately they don't usually provide any 18650s.

I heard AWs are generally the preference among CPFers though, maybe you may want to check those out. If anything I read panasonics are also a good cheap alternative.

Cheers


----------



## Strion LED (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for your response.
You said you are running unprotected 18650's
I read so much on CPF and everywhere else about Li.
Don't over charge, don't over discharge. 
Have you ever had an incident with running the 18650's in the M22 or in any other light for that matter?
Do you follow any special precautions when running the unprotected cells in your Warrior ?
What charger do U use?
Thanks again


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 15, 2014)

I do exercise caution, but I never had any problems in all my years using unprotected.

I have a dumb Chinese charger with two charging channels, but I use salvaged laptop batteries, I'm not sure if all unprotected are made the same


----------



## Octavian (Apr 2, 2014)

One of the most beautiful flashlight, very good price value, high quality (better than Eagletac T200C2 which I also own) , nice packaging, tremendous output for the size, if it could tail stand would be almost perfect (and to have the trow from Eagletac G25C2 MK II ) ).

Priceless ))


----------



## Octavian (Jun 16, 2014)

Is there any problem if I use IMR 2x18350 ? 
With 1x18650 (Panasonic 3400 mah) is a visible decrease when battery reach at ~3,7V (pretty fast on turbo), but with good IMR 18350 stay longer at max output.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2014)

Octavian said:


> Is there any problem if I use IMR 2x18350 ?
> With 1x18650 (Panasonic 3400 mah) is a visible decrease when battery reach at ~3,7V (pretty fast on turbo), but with good IMR 18350 stay longer at max output.



Can't answer that question off hand. Another possibility is to get a high-drain 18650 like the NCR18650BD. 3200mAh, and it will handle high loads much better than a protected NCR18650B, for example. Not only will the voltage drop less under load, but you will actually get more watt-hours out of it, if you use it on turbo a lot. Something to think about.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes yes, I make some research to find a good 18650 high drain and I find that Sanyo 2600 mAh (red) mantain over 3,6V after 20 minutes at 3A.
A great value comparing to other IMRs or high capacity 18650. Can buy here with ~9-10 USD.
Another choice is Xtar IMR 2900 mAh, but I didn't find a test for them. From Xtar I have IMR 18350 850 mAh which are incredible good at 2-3 A discharge. 

What I want is to have a good constant output of ~20-25 minutes of turbo  
With Pansasonic 3400 mAh protected is not possible, I find that my old Eagletac 2400 mAh have almost the same voltage (same output on my eyes) after ~15 minutes of turbo... 

Now I'm a little confused, a good IMR 18650 or 2x18350 ...thats why I asked about 18350, today I push hard this batts on M22 and still run great on turbo (voltage at 3,7V and still running great!)


----------



## Octavian (Jun 19, 2014)

I will remain on 2x18350 
On medium charged only at ~3,85V stay constant more than 1 hour and is able to go on fully turbo after 1 hour...
With 18650 (Panasonic 3400 mAh, Eagletac 2400 mAh) after ~40 min on medium if I turn on turbo is not so bright, not so much difference.


----------

